

Why VC-Backed Companies Fail - dmk23
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ericjackson/2011/12/14/top-ten-reasons-why-vc-backed-companies-fail/

======
anthony_franco
A lot of these apply to all companies in general.

A VC-backed company's main drawback is that a VC's goals aren't always exactly
aligned with a company's goals. A VC needs a $XX,000,000 return on investment.
Even if a company's natural valuation would only be in the $X,000,000 range.

This puts the company in danger as they bet it all to try and go up an order
of magnitude in valuation.

